# Epson Printer XP-830, Can No Longer - Scan To Email



## ss396sub (May 12, 2006)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4010 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000, 1813 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 582 GB (509 GB Free); D: 13 GB (7 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc.,
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4010 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000, 1813 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 582 GB (509 GB Free); D: 13 GB (7 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc.,
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you for the information; that'll prove helpful. Did you have it scanning to email in Win 10 before, or did this happen after you installed Win 10? What actually happens when you try to scan to email? Do you use a specific application for email? If so, what is it? Any error messages?


----------



## ss396sub (May 12, 2006)

lochlomonder said:


> Thank you for the information; that'll prove helpful. Did you have it scanning to email in Win 10 before, or did this happen after you installed Win 10? What actually happens when you try to scan to email? Do you use a specific application for email? If so, what is it? Any error messages?


 THANKS, LOCHLOMONDER, FOR REPLY.
USING THUNDERBIRD AS MY EMAIL CLIENT, SCAN TO EMAIL, WORKED PERFECTLY AFTER I INSTALLED WIN10 A FEW YEARS AGO & BEFORE I FRACTURED MY HIP 8/29/18 , & THEN RETURNED TO HOME 3 MONTHS LATER. SEVERAL YEARS AGO, WHEN AT&T FIRST INSTALLED UVERSE INTERNET HE ALSO INSTALLED WIRELESS ON PRINTER WHICH WORKED PERFECTLY. NOTHING HAS SINCE CHANGED. NOW, WHEN I TRY, SCAN TO EMAIL, I GET MESSAGE, "COMMUNICATION ERROR, CHECK IF A COMPUTER IS ATTACHED". THE COMPUTER IS ATTACHED AS I CAN PRINT AN ITEM FROM ANY WEB SITE SHOWING ON MY SCREEN. JOHN


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It's possible that the software that you are using was set to specific information. I would suggest removing the Espon Scan software and install a newer version (if possible)


----------



## ss396sub (May 12, 2006)

ss396sub said:


> THANKS, LOCHLOMONDER, FOR REPLY.
> USING THUNDERBIRD AS MY EMAIL CLIENT, SCAN TO EMAIL, WORKED PERFECTLY AFTER I INSTALLED WIN10 A FEW YEARS AGO & BEFORE I FRACTURED MY HIP 8/29/18 , & THEN RETURNED TO HOME 3 MONTHS LATER. SEVERAL YEARS AGO, WHEN AT&T FIRST INSTALLED UVERSE INTERNET HE ALSO INSTALLED WIRELESS ON PRINTER WHICH WORKED PERFECTLY. NOTHING HAS SINCE CHANGED. NOW, WHEN I TRY, SCAN TO EMAIL, I GET MESSAGE, "COMMUNICATION ERROR, CHECK IF A COMPUTER IS ATTACHED". THE COMPUTER IS ATTACHED AS I CAN PRINT AN ITEM FROM ANY WEB SITE SHOWING ON MY SCREEN. JOHN





Couriant said:


> It's possible that the software that you are using was set to specific information. I would suggest removing the Espon Scan software and install a newer version (if possible)


 THANKS, COURIANT, FOR REPLY. I'VE BEEN USING, MOZILLA THUNDERBIRD, AS THE EMAIL CLIENT FOR A FEW YEARS WITH THIS ORIGINAL VERSION OF, EPSON SCAN SOFTWARE, WHICH WAS ON THE SOFTWARE INSTALLATION DISK THAT CAME WITH THE PRINTER. CAN YOU HELP THIS NOVICE WITH DETAILED INSTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO REMOVE EXISTING SCAN SOFTWARE ... (BUT KEEP FAX CONTACT LISTS, etc.) AND THEN FIND AND INSTALL NEWER/LATEST, SCAN SOFTWARE?? Thanks, John


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

ss396sub,
Please stop screaming and using upper case letters.
It is very rude to shout so loud!


----------



## ss396sub (May 12, 2006)

DaveA said:


> ss396sub,
> Please stop screaming and using upper case letters.
> It is very rude to shout so loud!


Sorry, DaveA, but I had no idea that capital letters was screaming as I was just trying to make my reply look different from the quote. Old submariner, John


----------



## ss396sub (May 12, 2006)

ss396sub said:


> THANKS, COURIANT, FOR REPLY. I'VE BEEN USING, MOZILLA THUNDERBIRD, AS THE EMAIL CLIENT FOR A FEW YEARS WITH THIS ORIGINAL VERSION OF, EPSON SCAN SOFTWARE, WHICH WAS ON THE SOFTWARE INSTALLATION DISK THAT CAME WITH THE PRINTER. CAN YOU HELP THIS NOVICE WITH DETAILED INSTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO REMOVE EXISTING SCAN SOFTWARE ... (BUT KEEP FAX CONTACT LISTS, etc.) AND THEN FIND AND INSTALL NEWER/LATEST, SCAN SOFTWARE?? Thanks, John


To Couriant: Epson just installed an update that, supposedly, removed all the old software and replaced with new/latest software. I just tried, Scan To Email, again but got the same error message, "Communication error. Check if a computer is connected." My laptop must be connected to the Epson printer as I can print items from any website, using either the ethernet connected yellow cable or wireless. When the AT&T serviceman installed their Uverse Internet modem he also set up the printer to operate wireless which I use all the time. I'm stymied as to what I should do to, "connect my computer to the printer." Any and all help would be greatly appreciated as I really miss using, Scan To Email. Thanks. Old submariner John


----------



## dlipman (Feb 14, 2013)

For Scan-to-Email to work, the Epson software needs to know the Email Client settings.

When the older software was removed, it may have also removed the Scan-To-Email settings


Place the document on the Epson XP 830 for scanning. ...
Press the *Home Button *( If you are not on the "Home" screen )

Select *Scan*. ...
Select *Email*. ...
Select the PC it is to send the scanned object to ( if necessary )
The object on the scanner will be sent to that chosen system ( as a JPEG or PDF depending on the setup ). It will then request what Email client you are using.



Spoiler















It will then open that email client, create a new email and have the scanned object as an attachment in the new email.

Even though T-Bird is installed on the PC tested, it did NOT show up on the list of email client choices. It also didn't show Pegasus Mail which is also installed. Thus it is NOT a good way to use the scanner capability with the Epson Small-in-One, XP-830. I tested with the XP-850

*** *It is far better to use the "*EPSON Scan*" software. Scan the object and save to a JPEG or PDF on the PC. Then open T-Bird, create a new email and attach the scanned object.


----------

